
Lcamtuf's blog: Possibly the most fascinating HTML parser behavior ever - there
http://lcamtuf.blogspot.com/2011/02/possibly-most-fascinating-html-parser.html
======
hardy263
I was doing some site security tests a while back, and I noticed that certain
inputs got cut off or disappeared. It was a lightbulb moment when I realized
that the browser was eating all the input before the angle bracket. So be
careful, since this can lead to an XSS injection if you're not escaping html
entities.

